# they just disappeared.



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

Checked on my big hive two deeps and a shallow all the bees are gone not even a dead body . I wrapped this hive in mid October tar paper all around and insulation on top with wind breaks all around. They are gone not even a drop of honey in the combs . But I did find some garden slugs on the outer cover. anyone have a thought on what might have happened.
Johns Bees


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

Is this the first time you've checked your hive since October?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

same question as ff, when was the last time you saw bees in that hive?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds a bit like either CCD or possibly multiple swarms that took off and none stayed put.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

drlonzo said:


> Sounds a bit like either CCD .


to be fair its a bit of a leap to call it possible CCD on the information posted.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sometimes a hive is queenless and the bees drift to queenright hives until none are left at the old queenless hive.


----------

